# Ceilings. HELP ASAP PLEASE



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Any advice tips tricks on how to do this type of the ceiling would be so appreciated I'm here at the customer's house now


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Pull whatever that is off!
And start scraping the rest off!
Then u will get to c whats there!
Me after a scrape I prob hit the seams with fiba fuse and scim out with mud!:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like a sh!t job to start with. Only a hack or homeowner would use that crap tape with the holes in it. Bet that is light mud too! Durabond with some glue in it and paper/fibafuse tape will do the trick.


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Well I didn't see your messages until just now....i scraped it back , lightly sanded, watched a couple YouTube videos with the plaster veneer, I decided I was not going to Home Depot...and I used 45 minute mud I got two coats on it and I think I'm going to lightly sand and floated out with some blue top tomorrow morning and so far it's looking great thanks..I'll try to remember to post a pic tomorrow and yes I do think that ceiling was repaired once before because that was the only spot with the tape with the holes in it and I hate that crap too and I did have some fibrafuse tape on hand.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

With any work where it already has paint ADD GLUE to you mix, any PVA glue will do.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Looks like a sh!t job to start with. Only a hack or homeowner would use that crap tape with the holes in it. Bet that is light mud too! Durabond with some glue in it and paper/fibafuse tape will do the trick.


What is that tape??
Cant say I have seen anything like it!:blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

It's self adhesive paper tape crap with holes in it. It's for DIY homeowners who don't know how to finish. No shocker that it delaminated. If they got that tape from a box store they probably used some sort of easy sanding light mud too


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would pull all tape and scrape then power sand.
If a diy taped it a DIY er must of hung it so start adding screws and check for movement before you do any kind of taping 
For me it would be ap and 1.5 ff overy the seam from a 36 inch roll.
2nd coat with rapid coat with mud Max


----------

